# Lumens per square foot



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the propped way to size lighting to make your own reef light? I have a 11 x 16" footprint under 18" of water.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally I'd go for about 50 Watts. You could do a single 50W RGB and be able to manipulate the colour infinitely

Or try a full spectrum bulb like the ones user Boxboy sells. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

What about a 20w, led 14000k white light? I see it on ebay, apparently the equivilent to 150w MH


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Post the link.... Let's have a look-see


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

will do 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300840440453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_929wt_906

It will be lighting around 200" SQ. (16x12x18h) A picture of the tank is attached.


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Or would I be better off with 2 standard 50/50 10w CFL bulbs in a standard incandescent fixture?

A single 50/50 has been working fine for my pico 2g reef for the last few months, but the new tank is quite a bit larger, and 3-4x as deep.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know enough about lighting but the colour in the ebay picture is including separate actinic fixtures. This just means it won't be as blue as demonstrated.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

for your size tank I would skip the cheap alternative like the ebay LED and just go with something like a DIY project from one of the companies out there. 

From RapidLED you could get a 12 LED setup and mix the colors to get what you want with a dimmer for less than $100. 

Good luck with the project, and keep sending pics!


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Rapud led is a rip off. LEDs are cheap, like 3c ea. Cheap... I can solder, so i dont need a "kit"
Even chip LEDs should only be 25c ea.. it doeant cost more to make a different light specteum... Rapid led has just put the word REEF in their books, and charge 5x what they should.

I didnt order that light, but i did buy a single 30w LED, cool white, 20000k. With a 30w driver.
Im gonna make my own fixture, and i can run some standard .5w royal blue leds arpund the 30w to giveme some actinic lighting aswell.

To anyone interested you can buy 10,20,30, and 50w LED royal blue "hybrid" half of the chip is blue actinic, the other half is 20000k cool white.
you can purchase the chips with, or without a driver.

I didnt go for the hubrid because i want to be able to un the blue lights all the time, the 30w will be on a day timer.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds good dude. And when you figure out that the LED's you bought for 10% of the price aren't doing what you want...then you go out and spend more money on another piece of junk LED that doesn't work also...then you figure out "I should have bought a good LED" then post that! That'll be worth it.

It's what I did and alot of guys on this forum have gone through. We're just trying to give you a our advice and opinions on what corals need. 

Good Luck!

And post some pics of the lights you bought please


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

The "piece of junk" I bought off ebay has to be the best purchase I have ever made. My coral has never looked happier, and the blue hue that comes from the light is amazing. The shimmer I get is also amazing..

The bulb is so powerful that it is hot to the touch, I have it mounted to a heatsink, with a small pc fan. Problem solved. I will be purchasing more of these lights for my 75g. The LEDs are 3$ ea without the driver. Ill buy 4 of them, same wattage, and a 120w driver.

I will post pictures.


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Fuck the pictures...


Cant upload... my pics "are to big" and im lazy...


----------

